# Free Surf Casting Lessons



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Saturday July 19, 2003 in Kenilworth Park, DC from 9am - 12 noon. Bring your favorite rod and reel and lets have some fun.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*New Rod*

I would like to see how far I can cast with my new 12 foot tica. I havent cast it during the day but I think it is going pretty far. I guess we will have to see. Aero, Larry, you guys going to be there?


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

What is the best way to get there for MD (North of DC, eg. out I270)?
Thanks,
John


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Figures, have to work from 7am to 4pm. Some times life throws you a curve ball and whiff, but eventually, you get that sweet pitch you hit out of the park.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Oldbay,

Larry Ayers and Mr. 736 feet (Larry Brooks) will be there. Mark Edwards planned to show, but he discovered Cobia in Delaware Bay. If he up to it, you'll get a chance to see a few 675 -700 feet casts. I try to rememebr to mark the field so you'll know how you are doing.

DIRECTIONS TO KENILWORTH PARK: 

From Downtown DC: Take East Capitol Street, East, past RFK, cross the Anacostia and bear Right towards I-295, immediately take the Left fork on to I-295 North. Exit at Burroughs/Minnesota, turn Left at the stop light and pass under the highway. At the five way stop Kenilworth Park is directly ahead of you. We use the first two fields on the right.

From the South: Take I-95/495 North (towards Baltimore) cross the Woodrow Wilson Bridge and take I-295 North. Exit at Burroughs/Minnesota, turn Left at the stop light and pass under the highway. At the five way stop Kenilworth Park is directly ahead of you. We use the first two fields on the right.

From the North: From I-95/495 South (towards Richmond) take Exit 22 on to the Baltimore/Washington Parkway/I-295 South. This turns into Kenilworth Ave. Exit at Burroughs/Minnesota. At the five way stop Kenilworth Park is to your Right. We use the first two fields on the right.

We do not allow spectators. Everyone is required to have fun.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

I'm currently on the vacation from h*ll. I will probably be there, I need to start working on getting ready for the worlds.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ill be there*

Hey longranger,



Do we need to bring weights also? ANd does the type of line matter when casting for distance?


MC


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*reply*

I'll try and be there with my 14ft allstar and 11.5 tica


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

You can count me in. I'll bringing a 10ft and 11 ft, also like master caster said, what type weight should I have?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Guest?*

LR,

I would like to bring a guest to Kelinworth park on Saturday. He is an avid fisherman and a good guy, but he is not a member of P&S (lurker). Is this all right? Maybe we can talk him into joining the board while he is out there. Thanks. 

Aero - I hope you can make it. I want to see some world class casts. I also want to check out that ZZippy again.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OldBay,

I'm the low man on the totem pole. For world class u have to check out the longranger. Have you catching much on your lunch hour?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Wishin I was Fishin*

I have been so bogged down with Work, School, Family, and friends Weddings that I have had very little time to fish in the last few weeks.  I am going to get the potomac on Friday for some SMB and Cats. I am hoping that nothing keeps me from going. Seems likely to happen though. I will tell you how I did when I see you on Saturday.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

You can bring anyone that you wish. We like meeting new people. I normally use a 5oz bank sinker when I'm not on the tournament field. We prefer a high vis line so that we can find break offs. But, clear with a bright shock leader will also work. I will bring the shockleader material. We try to keep the field clear on lines. It is also used by kids and animals after we leave. 

http://www.nps.gov/nace/keaq/

They also have water gardens, trails, and wildlife in the park. Just in case someone brings their family.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*That eliminates me*

all of my reels have PowerPro on them. Its not the Hi-Vis line its the dark green stuff. I dont have any Mono at my disposal so i guess i will have to join you guys next time. Is it ok if i still come and watch???


MC


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Braid*

I am not the authority, but I dont see what harm using braid would cause.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Line*

MC,


I'll bring an extra reel that's already spooled with hi-vis mono just for you. I'll also bring a spool of mono. Why? Because I'm just that type of guy. So I guess that counts you back in.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanks Aero*

Ill be there tomorrow. Thanks for the assist. I'll see you guys in the morning.


MC


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*m.c.*

master caster i will allso try and bring an extra reel just in case somethings not right  I'll see all u guys in the a . m.. I need some assistance on my release timeing on the pedulum and the brighton.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Bring plenty of water. I plan to get there between 8:30-9:00. Larry Ayes is planning a trip to SPSP after we finish if anyone wants to join him.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanks for the lessons*

Longranger,Aero993,LarryB,


You guys are Great. Thanks for all of your help today at the casting lessons. I know with much practice I will reach my goal of 500'. My dad had a great time as well. He was ready to go fishing when I got him home. He could say enough about the casting of the guys who were using the Pendulum and the Off the Ground cast. He wants to come to the clinic in Delaware on the 16th. If things go well we will be there. Thanks again for all of you guys help. OldBay,Naiad,Born2Fish and any of the guys who were there whose post name i didnt get It was great meeting all of you. I will see you all on the water sometime............Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

The casting lessons are great,you get a lot of helpful tips and encouragement.

aero993 thanks for lending me your rod and all your help.
LongRanger,Larry thanks for the lessons with your help and a lot of practice I'll be able to break that rod before long. I enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to seeing you all again .


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Had a ball today, naiad your first two cast were more powerful than mine. It really surprised me that everyone knew my nemesis Ralph  arrgggg! I guess he's famous. Maybe he'll grace us with his presence one day. Remember, we all have to start some place and most of us still have goals to achieve.
Pelican man, thanks for the woopy pie I was starving.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*kudos...*

aero, i had a weekend from h--l looking at collectibles [aka dead peoples' stuff]. there is no question i would rather have been soaking up some rays in paradise with bob and ed. so the best part of this weekend was hearing about the fun you guys had today at kennilworth. my kudos to Capital Longcasters. 

Roy Yarmouth


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'm gald you guys had a good time wish i could have been there but i was commited to another project(see my reply on the distance board for jersey club)but to give you guys some encouragement awhile back another guy went to a free surfcasting seminar and when he got there he learned he was only casting 250-275ft he hung around and learned how to to an off the ground cast and after while he was hitting 400+ ft casts and today he holds the national record for spinning reels.i'm proud of this guy because he stuck with it and if you guys stick with it theres no telling where you can go.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i forgot i had a couple of more "stories" about 5 years ago i got a call from a guy that wanted casting lessons. i agreed and met this gentleman in the middle of january on my practice field and had him make a cast his first was around 60-70 yds after a little instruction he was casting 350 effortlessly.he came back for more lessons and got up to 500 ft and was happy.he went on to be the 2002 NE regional champ and 2002 National champ.

now back in april i gave a free surfcasting clinic and i had a lady step up to the line and make 100ft cast and i told her i could fix her and her reply was thats as good as i can do.so i went and got a 6 year old boy and had him cast he made a 50 ft cast then i told the little guys what to do and he made a 150 ft cast and i turned to her and said if a 6 year old can improve with a 45 second spech i know you can too.her next cast was 250ft and she was giddy.after an hour she was hitting 300ft cast cosistanly and was thrilled.she still sends me emails about all the fish she's catching because of her increased distance.now for any aspiring tournament casters out there i'll advise you walk before you run don't rush out and think you have to learn the pendulum first.learn the other ground first this cast is the foundation of the pendulum once you have that down to where it's second nature then move on to pendulum.and the same advice to those of you that are just looking to gain an extra 100 ft or so you do a variety of casts from a crowded beach but you can only do pendulum from a deserted beach and how often is any beach deserted?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

mark. please answer my post and tell me how to get to the clinic.with the new road in i don't know where to cut off to get there. bill


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

bill i'm sorry. when you come up rt 1cross over the canal and rt1 will veer to the right stay to the right and you'll be back on rt13 once you go under the overpass you'll see a wawa,a mobil gas station and another gas station at the same intersection turn right and make a left at the stop sign and the range is 3 miles down on your right if you pass a long biege building you went too far.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

LongRanger,

Ditto all the kudos from the other guys! I had a great time and learned a lot at Kennilworth Saturday. I have a lot of practicing to do but at least now I know what to work on. As the Ironman said "Practice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect." It was great to meet all the guys (and gal) there.

It was great to put a face behind the names here. Aero, I'm sure I met you there but I don't know which "real name" person you are. Is it Larry? If not, who, and what is the handle of Larry the Dell sales manager?

Thanks again! I'll report in when I hit 400' and every 50 feet after that.

Doug Benach


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Lets do it one more time next Saturday. Now that you see how easy it is to add a few hundred feet, I'd like to take a little time to cover rods, reels, and technique in a little more detail. I'm late for a social function but I''ll get back to everyone later. Larry's online name is LarryB. 

We need to thank Larry Brooks(LarryB), Jimmy Johnston, and Carl Moore for showing use three sweet pendulum casts. 

It always great to see ne faces. I hope that you will come out again next week. Each of you can expect to reach 400-500 feet in just a few weeks if you stick with it. At 300 feet you can expect to start putting more fish in the cooler. 

Thanks again for coming out and I will have more to say later. 

Mark Edwards, 
Thanks for putting me on the road to winning the 2002 National Championship. Tell use about your fishing trip yesterday and I expect to see you at Kenilworth Park next Saturday. Larry Brooks showed us a 675 feet cast yeaterday. After that he was busy working with the new people. We woul still ike to see you hit a 700 footer with a spinning reel.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

LongRanger,
Will the session next Saturday be for beginners or only for those that were there yesterday. I could not attend this week but would like to try to get to the session next week if it is OK. Let me(us) know.
Thanks,
John


----------



## BORNTOFISH (May 13, 2002)

I really appriciated the instructions I rec'd from you and Larry B. on yesterday. They were very heplful and I hope to see you guys again soon. 
Thanks again and God Bless,
Ron


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We welcome beginners and tournament casters equally so come a get few tips. You'll catch more fish.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*absentee*

I just wanted to say I am sorry for not being able to participate in the clinic on sat at the kenilworth park,nerve damage in my hip from trucking accident will not allow me to stand or walk for exstended periods of time,really wish i had of stayed, but once I saw the practice field i knew this would only cause a lot of unwanted pain. I will however be there this sat no matter what.  it seams as though everyone injoyed it very much and really got a lot of good demonstrations ,really sorry i missed it!!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We missed you. You would have enjoyed it but it is better heal properly. I've had tennis elbow for over a year now. I won't cast until I'm fully healed. You'll have plenty of time for casting later.


----------



## killerfish (Jul 19, 2003)

Had a great time saturday learn a few things.James,LarryB and a few others were very helpful thanks a lot. Will prob' be there next time can;t wait to see you all....... Im the guy with the black truck and the old man.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hey Guys*

I will be there this saturday with my dad again. He cant wait to improve on what he did this past saturday at KP. Im looking forwrd to meeting new folks and improving on my distance. I got nearly 300' on my last cast before I left. Longranger, you mentioned thatthe rod i was using may not have been built to throw 5ozs. so i will be bringing some 4oz lead with me this time. Your knowledge on casting is great and I am willing to learn all i can.


MC


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Please remind me to bring four of my fishing rods for people to try. I think you'll see an increase in distance. I'll explain a little about selecting gear for fishing The Chesapeake Bay and the ocean fishing. I hope to see everyone again.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

I'll be heading tomorrow the 25, I have the bloodworms, cut spot , plastics, and sun lotion, it's going to be hot tomorrow near 95. I'll be posting some pics if there's good action.


----------

